# Nikon D5100 Time Delay - Multiple Shot Question



## JasonB (May 29, 2012)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me about the "time interval" between shots when using time delay and selecting multiple shots.  For example if I choose a ten second delay (which would allow time for me to get in front of the camera)  and select 4 shots to be taken what would be the time interval between the shots.

Hope this makes sense.........  Thanks for your help....


----------



## JasonB (May 30, 2012)

Bump .......... Hopefully someone can tell me the time interval between shots .....  (In my example I selected to take 4 photos....  what is the time interval between each of the four shots)......... Thanks...


----------



## jrizal (May 30, 2012)

I am not sure if the d5100 can do that. Definitely not on the the d3100 which I own. But I know it can be done on a T2i at 4 fps and probably a T3i. It may be a Nikon limitation. Any d5100 owners out there who can verify this?


----------



## photo_joe (May 30, 2012)

I think you would need an involometer, spelling got jacked up on that, to make it work on the d5000. Of course not sure what kind of settings those would have. I would suggest the infrared wireless shutter release and then you can just click from in front of the camera when you are ready. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## JasonB (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for your replies .......

I don't think I did a very good job describing the "time interval."  I found this link which says the time interval (after selecting the self timer delay) for "multiple shots" is three seconds.  Note: You can take up to 9 shots using this method.

Nikon D5100 Camera Menus - Full Review

This can be found in the Custom Setting Menu C Options.  I will experiment.  I would appreciate any other thoughts.  Thanks again.


----------



## morganza (May 30, 2012)

photo_joe said:


> I think you would need an involometer, spelling got jacked up on that, to make it work on the d5000. Of course not sure what kind of settings those would have. I would suggest the infrared wireless shutter release and then you can just click from in front of the camera when you are ready.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.



Intervalometer?   And yes, I agree that it would help you out.


----------

